
QIRA: Timeless Debugging by geohot [video] - alpb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGl6kpSajag
======
akanet
I met geohot at a starcraft tournament at Facebook probably like four years
ago. I turned around and saw his employee badge and exclaimed "You're geohot!"

He then proceeded to tell me about his killer idea for a timeless, replayable
debugging tool that'd run circles around IDA. Glad to see it's starting to
come together. That guy is super interesting.

------
xvilka
RR from Mozilla is interesting tool too: [http://rr-project.org/](http://rr-
project.org/)

------
tallanvor
Microsoft has IDNA, which is usually known to customers as time travel tracing
and has a lot of similarities to qira. Unfortunately only Microsoft employees
have access to the bits to analyze the resulting trace files you get - it'd be
really nice of them to open it up.

~~~
c0nsumer
I came here to mention this specifically. I'd love, love, love access to it,
but they won't even let fairly close partners have access. :\

------
m00dy
I actually like it. Anyone has an idea on what happens when you try to qira a
network based application. For example, imagine you try to debug a client but
you don't know how server behaves (TCP Stack etc...). It might be a
possibility that not catching all states that client might have.

------
lawnchair_larry
"I was the first person to unlock the iPhone"

It's unfortunate that he actively spreads this lie.

~~~
Relys
@comex: "sounds like geohot all right.
[https://t.co/busnrUz2hX"](https://t.co/busnrUz2hX")

@geekable: "@comex If I'm reading this correctly, he's bragging about stealing
Vicarious IP. Great plan there"

@littlesteve: "@geekable @comex that's exactly what he did, again sounds
exactly like him"

@SylerClayton: "@littlesteve @geekable @comex Yeah, no surprise there. I
respect some of his past work, but would it hurt the guy to be a little less
cocky?"

@littlesteve: "@SylerClayton @geekable @comex he has always been a little
theify, it's his arrogance of "I don't need a team I can do it better"

@SylerClayton: "@littlesteve @geekable @comex Didn't he leak some of
@Mathieulh's work dumping metldr on the PS3 or did he do all by himself?"

@Mathieulh: "@SylerClayton @littlesteve @geekable @comex he didn't do shit, I
trusted him with my work and he leaked it. Then I had to document it all just
to prove that it was indeed mine, even though I had not planned a public
release that soon."

@marcan42: "He also gave no credit for our ECDSA fail research until I
complained to him."

@littlesteve: "@marcan42 @SylerClayton @geekable @comex @Mathieulh that's our
geohot right there"

@marcan42: "And AIUI he was the "first" to unlock (not JB) an iPhone but based
on others' work."

Source:
[https://twitter.com/comex/status/709868908161929216](https://twitter.com/comex/status/709868908161929216)

@comex, @Mathieulh and @marcan42 of @fail0verflow are very respected members
of the community. I worked personally with @comex to develop the kernel
exploit used in
[https://github.com/wiiudev/libwiiu](https://github.com/wiiudev/libwiiu). I
can attest that he's one of the nicest and smartest hackers I've ever met and
helped me learn a great deal about exploit research and development. Take
these words with a grain of salt if you must, but I wouldn't immediately
disregard the statements of @geohots peers regarding his character...I'm not
contesting that he's brilliant (he certainly is and I can respect that). I'm
just saying he seems to be a bit of an egomaniac and sociopath.

------
Ecco
Wow, the guy definitely is a genius, but boy does he seem annoying in that
video.

~~~
bcook
Eh... I'll take the good with the bad. I have massive respect for the guy.

~~~
agumonkey
Funny I tend to think is way overrated and people are conflating works of many
under his name (for instance he didn't crack the ps3).

ps: first time I see him speak longer, he's pretty energetic and inspiring I
have to admit.

pps: the second part I see he's still in his battle-mindset again fakely
valued tech companies.

~~~
k0doque
True, but it's not like he is a total fraud, for the PS3 he was the one behind
the memory glitching bug, which was an important step forward.

~~~
agumonkey
Fair enough. To be honest my issue comes from the self made man self driven
car - david vs goliath thing he conveys often. I understand the fact that
businesses have suboptimal structures and negative incentives in terms of
engineering and technical prowess. And we all want real and beautiful
innovation to happen as quick as possible. But his mashup of computer vision
hooked into the electronic steering control was way less impressive to me than
to the iphone/ps3 era crowd. Especially considering the social aspect of a ton
of steel moving in public.

~~~
bcook
He gave a 15 minute speech on reverse engineering, then spoke for 4 minutes
about self-driving cars...

In such a short time, what were you expecting him to achieve? (re: "social
aspect of a ton of steel moving in public")

~~~
agumonkey
Not talking about this talk in particular, but the other interviews and his
overall message.

